# Hello. Has anyone got a cockapoo from Darlington?



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi. This is my first post here although I've been a keen follower for some months soaking up as much info as I can about cockerpoos. 
We're hoping to have our first cockerpoo puppy in the spring and have been doing a lot of research about breeders. Sound temperament is our number one priority.
We're super excited to say we're now on Marley Doodles waiting list but not quite sure yet when she'll have pups ready, fingers crossed we'll hear some news soon.
As its now an addiction I've continued looking around and found a breeder in Darlington who sounds lovely and her dog is already in pup. Her bitch is a miniature poodle and the sire a working cocker. All the other breeders I've looked at have a cocker as the mum. 
Do you think it would make any difference in size, coat etc?
And does anyone here know of any pups bred in Darlington?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 
Can't help with the breeder though i'm afraid, my two have cocker mums, although I think there are a couple of people on here with pups from poodle mums, so hopefully they will be along to let you know  x


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Laura. Yes it does seem to be more unusual.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Webbie,

Welcome - yes it does appear that Poodle Mums are the more unusual combination - we at JD personally think that there is a slight bias to the mother in breeding terms but again it is our own experience, feeling and opinion and that may differ from others'. Saying that though - the bias is not always size nor coat type related - you are not generally able to know the coat type until the pups are around 4 weeks old. 
Actually meeting a cross section of dogs in the fur (so to speak) may help - and the CCGB (The Cockapoo Club of GB) are looking to put together a gallery of all the potential variables - so if you did go ahead then we would dearly love to see your puppy's progress along with pictures as it develops.
Other than the CCGB - there is the "Owners Club" and JoJo's "My Dog's Life"blog - both also very informative and useful in finding out all you need to be aware of and what to look for in your search for that perfect pup.


Stephen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome! I bet you are excited about a new puppy.

Beth (user name Strangeland86) has a cockapoo called Flo who has a poodle mum. Not sern Beth posting on here in ages but if you have a look at her pics you will see what her dog looks like and you'll see there is no real difference.

x


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, we looked at JD pups of course but were put off by the long wait. We've been without a dog for a couple of years so really can't wait much longer. we've got a holiday booked in February so March onwards is ideal for us.

Yes Jules we are super excited. I really want to make the right chioce for us as a family so seem to be spending a great deal of time looking and researching and reading but its all very exciting. I'll go and look for Beths photo's, thanks.


----------

